# Weaving- Direct Warping my RH



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

Starting a new project from Liz Gipson's new "Handwoven Home" book. I'm making the 4 Looks Kitchen Towels. Because it's warpped using double threads and I dont have two of each color, I chose to use the direct method, pulling 2 thread through each slot and hole. I needed 3.75 yards of warp and my room wasn't long enough to accommidate and thought this would be the best way to do it. I'm making them shorter than the pattern called for, because they will be more narrow. Liz used a 23" RH, mine is only 20". This will be the first time for me to weave with double strands. The plan is to finish the warp today. I'll keep you posted. I know... my loom is backwards. I just realized that I'm going to have to cut the ends, flip the loom and re-tie them back on. Ugh!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

You have your work cut out for you. I like the colors. Yes would like to see the process. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

Update. Husband figured out how to remove the apron rods and turn the loom around without having to cut and tie. He's a genious! Obviously I'm not, or I woundn't have warped it backwards. I bet I never do that again!


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you. The colors will go with my kitchen. If you haven't seen the Handwoven Home book yet. Liz Gipson did a really nice job of it. I'm thinking about having it spiral bound.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Looking good. I really like the colors you are using.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Will have to look at the book thanks.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I have wondered how double threading would work on a RH and am curious about your experience. Keep us updated. Thank heavens for DH's!


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

I hope doubled threading won't be too difficult. I have enough warped to do 4 towels. LOL!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

It's beautiful already. Your towels will be just wonderful. How long do you think this will take you?


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

Unfortunately I have a full time job, therefore I don't do a lot of weaving on week nights. I will also need to use a two shuttle pass because the weft is doubled. I may get creative here. I'm not a very fast weaver. Too many other craft sometimes get in the way. Ha! It's all warped now and I have the header in place to spread the warp. I'm ready to go!
Thanks for looking!


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

I love your warping board, is it homemade? I need one like this, I have one for my big loom but it wouldn't work on the table like that, it's way too big. That one is perfect!!!


----------



## Shimbo813 (Aug 21, 2016)

Very ingenious! Will have to try this method!
Love your colors!


----------



## Tofino5 (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks lovely! They'll be beautiful!


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Bless you - warping is the main reason I don't weave (except for my inkle loom and collection of Weavette looms, which don't count) These will be gorgeous and I hope you enjoy them or sell them for many $$$$


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

I signed up for that weave along but am having second thoughts since my loom is only 10". I was going to purchase the book anyway. 10" seems a bit narrow for towels. Thoughts?


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you for all the lovely commitments. Yes my husband made the small warping board you saw on the table. It works flat and it will also work standing on the table. It has a leg on the back that pulls out like an essel. Perfect for indirect warping small amounts. I'm going to sign up for the Weave-along too. I think with a 10" loom you will learn a lot. I'd go for it! It's free and I bet we will learn tons!!
I think warping is my favorite part of the weaving process. I enjoy putting the colors together and the challenge. Actual weaving for me, can be a little boring. Everyone, please try this method of warping. Super easy and once on the loom all the ends are ready to be tied on, everything stayed even at the end.


----------

